# One of the dogs ate a Corn Cob...ER trip worthy???



## Rügen

I left 2 plates on the table with eaten corn cobs on them. I'm not sure which dog ate them, but they are gone. Both are acting normal and I have not fed them dinner yet (2 cups of dry dog food). I'm not sure what to do. I've read on the internet that some people give their dogs Corn cobs... Others say it causes Bloat or an obstruction... 

Should I wait and keep an eye on them, by making sure bowel movements are normal and they continue to act normal? Should I be more alarmed and induce vomiting in both or take them to the pet ER? 

I just want to do the right thing... 

I have syrup of ipecac on hand, also hydrogen peroxide; I think Jen (SunCzarina) said Salt would do it too... I would rather stay away from the chemicals if possible. I'm also not sure about dosing...


----------



## windwalker718

If you can't get them to throw it up... (Ipecac or H202) Then force a couple huge gobs of Vaseline this will lubricate the intestinal track as well as the item and hopefully aid it in passing. Part of the question will be if they were eaten whole or gnawed up. I'd watch for the next couple days to see "how things come out" If they seem uncomfortable, go off their feed, or seem painful in the loin area then get them in for an X-ray asap. 

If you don't know the dosage on the H202 contact the vet to be sure it's correct for your size dog... this will also put them on alert for a possible problem.


----------



## srfd44-2

*Re: One of the dogs ate a Corn Cob...ER trip worth*

I would do the trip to the ER. I would rather be safe then sorry later.


----------



## Rügen

the vet said that the corn cob is a foreign body and won't digest. I'm not sure if he ate it whole or not... (this is where the bad mom guilt pops in) The vet won't give me dosing over the phone, they want me to bring them in to be induced there. 

I've read this on two sites:
Strictly only use hydrogen peroxide 3%. You will need to administer one teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide (5 ml) per 10 pounds of body weight.

I have the 3% so I'm going to try that.


----------



## SunCzarina

Oh Cara, this is freaking me out for your gorgeous dogs!!! For future reference, the salt dosage is a mostly full 1/4 cup kitchen measuring cup - take them outside, pour it down their throat and what ever is in their stomach will come out within a few minutes.

Morgan loves corn too. Don't feel bad, I've done the same thing leaving them on the table to take care of the kids, then freaked out that Morgan ate it, only to find the corn cob off in a corner.

Keep me posted, I'm really worried here.


----------



## Rügen

Rugen went first, he puked 4 times in 10 minutes on 30mLs of hydrogen peroxide 3%... no corn. Next up, Lucky, it was a golden jackpot. He had eaten both cobs, and chewed them up well. It would have passed, but for his sake and my sanity I'm glad we induced. 

I'm going to go ahead a feed them in about 15 more minutes so they have something in their stomachs. 

They are both going to be fine. Rugen wants outside to see if lucky is okay and Lucky already wants his ball! Thanks so much. 

Jenn I would much rather use salt in the future so I'll keep that dosage handy. 

I think that took more out of me than it did them....


----------



## GranvilleGSD

Please do not use salt, hydrogen peroxide is safer. I worked at the ASPCA poison control center for a few months, one of the first things they told us was that salt was bad, can cause imbalances that will make them more sick.

My dogs got some corn cobs on 4th of july, 2 puked right away, no cobs, the other dog did not puke, but he ended up being ok, I just kept a close eye on him.


----------



## SunCzarina

Hmm, salt is what vet said to do for accidental ingestion of holly berries (Otto), 3 lbs of bad hamburger (Morgan), gallon of motor oil (and all the other bizzare things Luther ate)


----------



## SunCzarina

Cara, I'm so glad your boys are okay! Kiss them both for me. Morgan says corn is just as yummy when mummy scrapes it off the cob.


----------



## AK GSD

Hey! How come Rugen went first? Isn't it age before beauty?

just kidding since they are both beautiful









So glad that everything worked out. Get them settled in for the evening and pour yourself a glass of wine... medicinal for Doctor Mom.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSDI've read this on two sites:
> Strictly only use hydrogen peroxide 3%. You will need to administer one teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide (5 ml) per 10 pounds of body weight.
> 
> I have the 3% so I'm going to try that.


When Tazer broke into my suitcase and eat my bottle of blood thinners AND my bottle of anti-depressants, I just poured the HP down his throat until he puked. I did about 1/4 cup at a time and gave him about 2-3 minutes between doses. I think he urped on the third dose.

One thing to keep in mind - the HP has to be 'fresh'. If you pour it out and it doesn't fizz (kinda like soda) then it's no good.


----------



## Rügen

Wine sounds wonderful.

Ah, why Rugen got it first... Lucky LOVES Butter, there was a stick of butter right next to the Cobs and it was untouched. I thought it had to be Rugen, Lucky could never pass up pure unadulterated butter. But I wasn't sure who the culprit was.









Lucky got the nick name butter butt because he goes nutz for it. One time I was preparing to poach some salmon steaks with herbed butter. It was sitting on the counter and when I turned back around the butter was gone but the salmon steak was still there! So this time I figured since the butter was still there... Rugen ate them... 
I should have known. Rugen is such an angel.









Jenn- All hugs and kisses have been given. They send one back.


----------



## AK GSD

Decoy Butter! Lucky left the butter on purpose knowing just what you would think.


----------



## Mandalay

> Originally Posted By: AK GSDDecoy Butter!


----------



## gmcenroe

Good to hear that Rugen is OK. My son's parents in law have a golden retriever and he had a corn cob out on the lawn. I guess he doesn't like to eat it who but just chews on it. I wouldn't take a chance with my GSD because she would probably swallow it if she had a chance.

Glenn


----------



## aubie

Lauri, we did the same thing when we thought someone had tossed some anti-freezed hamburger meat in the yard. I was in Auburn and the vet school there said to pour in the HP, wait, if nothing came up do it again. Took two tries and voila, puked up hamburger.


----------



## Rügen

*Update* The boys are doing great, running around and happy. I cleaned up the hydrogen peroxide coated cob puke in the yard last night. This morning they sniffed around like crazy for any evidence of that strange sickness last night. 

For Reference:
They both weigh around 60lbs. I gave 30mLs of HP which translates to 1/8th of a cup. It did the job nicely. I checked after it was administered and the HP was still fizzy, Thanks for the tip Lauri!

I can't believe Luther ate Motor Oil, Tazer ate bottles of blood thinners & anti-depressants and someone tried to poison your sweet Anna (or Duncan)... How horrible. 

Going forward if need be Lucky is going to be the first to puke-decoy butter or not.









Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## SunCzarina

Cara, I'm glad the boys are both happy and back to normal


----------



## PlatinumEq

Husband grew up on a corn farm and their dog would eat the sweet corn out of the field that fell on the ground - cob and all - just an FYI. 

Glad all worked out well!


----------



## Wolfmother

You are very lucky. One of my dogs ate two corn cobs around the 4th of July without me knowing she did it. I figured it out when she vomited one up. Took her to the vet for an x-ray and there was a second one in her stomach. It had to be surgically removed. 

I am so glad things worked out for you!


----------



## winger

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! 

Zenzi (5 month old GSD) snagged corn cob from trash tonight. Scoured trash and one of three cobs was missing. I knew from the pile of corn under the table and the dog licking chops. Searched google for "dog ate corn cob." Third result...this thread. Read it and gave her 5 teaspoons of HP 3%. Took her outside came in briefly went back out and I could see her stomach contents were on the way. One...Two...THREE and out came the whole corn cob that she could never have digested! Completely elated! My daughter wil be so happy in the morning when she learns Zenzi is OK. We had discussed thousand dollar vet bills and having to put her to sleep.  I really want to thank all those here, this info certainly saved our dog. There is no way we could have afforded the vet bills at this point. 

I had to register just to say THANK YOU SO MUCH for sharing your experiences! 

THANK YOU! THANK YOU!THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

glad this thread was of help to you and glad your pooch is ok..


----------



## WVGSD

Years ago, a work friend of mine came to me saying that her Rottweiler was vomiting every day for about two weeks. Don't know why she waited to tell me, but she did. The dog was here husband's beloved pet and he was in Iraq. I told her to get him to the vet ASAP and she called her parents and asked them to go pick him up and get him to their vet. When the parents got to her home, he was dead. She then told me that the last meal that he had eaten had been several corn cobs that she and her son had left behind after their dinner. She thought that he would crunch them because he loved the butter that was on them. Nope. Lesson learned. She had to tell her husband that his dog was gone and they were both devastated.


----------



## LaneyB

If I were Rugen I wouldn't be too happy with Lucky right about now!

My dog ate a ham bone, and we paid a huge amount for the vet to make sure it came back out ok. He has intestinal problems anyway, so we were way too scared to keep him at home for the passing.

Glad your dog is ok.


----------

